# How long does banana pudding keep?



## texasgirl

DH got banana pudding for his birthday, Tuesday. How long will it last in the frig?


----------



## Gretchen

Couple of days will be fine. It may get watery. Was it made with eggs or is it an instant or cooked pudding. The latter  will last longer--maybe forever.


----------



## texasgirl

I think it was a cooked pudding, at least, that's what she has always done in the past. 
Will it taste sour or something to let him know that it's bad?


----------



## Gretchen

No, it will be fine for several days. The bananas will just get brown but it won't "kill" anyone.


----------



## texasgirl

Cool, thank you.


----------



## FryBoy

The problem isn't the bananas, it's the milk and eggs, which are a nearly perfect medium for bacteria to grow in. But I think the sniff test is pretty reliable -- if it looks ok and smells ok and tastes ok, what the heck! 

OTOH, no pudding of any kind has ever gone bad around this house! It ain't to look at, girl! EAT IT!


----------



## Gretchen

If it is a commercial pudding mix it will be fine. If it is more homemade as being made with boiled custard, then it willl not last as long.


----------

